
Is there a smooth path to migrate from Xtext to Racket? - senshu
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/61622912/domain-specific-languages-in-racket-compared-to-model-driven-frameworks-such-as
======
senshu
I am the author of the question at stackoverflow.

The racket topic on SO does not seem very active, so I thought I could get
answers here as well.

